# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  [Image] Reconstruction 3D  partir de photos 2D

## Ivory69

Reconstruction panoramique d'une scne  partir de clichs 2D.

Salut a tous !

Je suis nouveau mais je bosse un peu sur le traitement d'images. Je voulais rentrer en contact avec des personnes qui ont dj boss sur le problme de la reconstruction 3D a partir de photos 2D (c'est assez rcurent comme problme).

Plus prcisment, quelqu'un aurait une solution pour un bon recalage entre deux images qui se "recoupent"  une extrmit ??

Merci !!!

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Salut,

  j'avais fait un programme de reconstruction 2D  partir de projections 1D et 3D  partir de projection 2D (il te faut au minimun deux angles de camras) sous Matlab en projet scolaire(bac+4). Si a t'intresse, envoi-moi un mail pour que je fouille dans mes vieux programmes...Si je m'y retrouve dans mon foutoir.  ::mouarf::  

@+.

----------


## millie

Pourquoi ne pas faire un fichier en pice jointe pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter  ::D:  ?

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

> Pourquoi ne pas faire un fichier en pice jointe pour que tout le monde puisse en profiter  ?


Parce que c'est un projet tudiant raliser en moins de 20 heures (et que j'ai retrouv que le programme pour l'instant ( pas d'nonc, ni d'explication ). Mais c'est une bonne ide, je retrouve tout a ce WE, je fais un mini rsum et je place a en pice jointe.

A+.

----------


## ol9245

> Reconstruction panoramique d'une scne a partir de clichs 2D.
> J'suis nouveau mais je bosse un peu sur le traitement d'image. Je voulais rentrer en contact avec des personnes qui ont dj boC sur le problme de la reconstruction 3D a partir de photos 2D (c'est assez rcurent comme problme).


 calcul 3D  partir de photos d'un objet prise sous des angles diffrents c'est de la photogrammtrie terrestre. "close range photogammetry" si tu veux faire des recherches sur les sites anglophones. Les logiciels qui font a sont plutt lourds. Ca ne s'crit pas sur un coin de table. J'utilise FotoG, de Vexcel. Mais c'est pas open source.




> Plus prcisment, quelqu'un aurait une solution pour un bon recalage entre deux images qui se "recoupent" a une extrmit ??


 C'est du recalage d'image ? pour faire une mosaique ? regarde ici : http://www.pages.drexel.edu/~sis26/M...ngTutorial.htm

OL

----------


## hatem_lad

bonjour a tous
je suis tudiant et je dois faire un rapport de stage!
mon stage consiste a arriver a un modle 3D des objets transparents
pour arriver a a il faut bien passer par des tapes, pour le moment je veux savoir c'est koi ces tapes? puisque jusque l je sais il faut bien prendre des photos de ces objets et faire une dtection de contour! 
est ce que aprs a je peux passer directement a la reconstruction 3D a partir des contours? ou il ya d'autres tapes qu'il faut les faire aussi?
merci bcp pour votre aide  ::roll::  
cordialement

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

le problme que tu poses est encore un problme "ouvert".
Il y a de nombreuses recherches et de trs nombreux articles sur le sujet. Tu peux te faire de la bibliographie facilement sur google.

Sinon tu as plusieurs cas possibles :
 - tu connais exactement la position lors de la prise des photos, ansi que l'angle et la rotation de l'appareil => tu tombes sur des calculs mathmatiques plus ou moins difficiles.
 - tu as une approximation de la position => il te faut dfinir des points communs aux diffrentes images. L encore deux solutions, soit tu les cliques  la main, soit tu mets en place des algorithmes pour dtecter ces points communs (plus ou moins facile en fonction du problme).

----------


## Ivory69

Salut  tous !
Tou d'abord excusez moi de pas avoir rpondu plus tt, j'ai pas eu d'alerte de rponse (ma bote mail les avait mis  dans le spam) ::oops::  . Bref, je vais prciser un peu le projet si a peut servir  quelqu'un.  :;):  
Il s'agissait d'un appreil d'acquisition numrique plac sur une rotule qui prenait des clichs  diffrents angles. Merci ol9245 pour le lien, il s'agissait un peu de la mme chose, le rsultat est une mosaque. Pour exemple j'ai plac en fichier attach trois clichs voisins pris pour une mme valeur d'angle theta (coordonnes sphriques).
J'ai dvelopp le programme en matlab, le calcul n'est pas trs efficace en terme de temps et gestion des ressources mais bon, c t juste pour voir si a marchait.
Le dernier exemple est le rendu de base pour des angles (theta,phi) que l'utilisateur choisi. Le programme final permet d'avoir un panorama sur 360 avec la mme dformation pour tous les clichs (on "contrle" la dformation de chaque image).
Voil, @ +

----------


## ol9245

si je comprnd bien tu as un jeu de photos pris sur un pied + rotule et tu vux calculer un "360"  partir de ce jeu de photos ?
PS: Normalement, les 360 sont pris avec une rotule spciale (dite panoramique) qui permet  l'appareil photo de tourner exactement autour de son centre optique. Dans ce cas, les images sont parfaitement "raccord" et les maths derrire sont pas trs compliques. Comme ces rotules coutent cher (jesais pas pourquoi d'ailleurs), certains photographes pensent qu'ils peuvent faire le taf avec une rotule normale et rcuprer le 360 par soft. C'esrtt ce que fait par exemple des logiciels comme photostitch, panoramamaker, etc.

c'est a ton problme ? explique nous exactement.

OL

----------


## Ivory69

Salut ol9245 !

Tu as mis le doigt exactement sur le problme qui tait pos, la seule difference est que la rotule n'est pas exactement concordante avec l'axe optique. 
J'avais un panel de plus ou moins 130 clichs pris  des angles d'axe optique (azimuth, elevation) bien dfinis. Les noms des clichs prcisent ces coordonnes par exemple A122_E-15.jpg . Les zones de recouvrement des diffrents clichs varient en fonction de l'lvation, car leur zone d'influence sur une sphre est comparable au schma en pice jointe (une sorte de diagramme de Varono sur une sphre). 
On avait plusieurs problmes:
- comme la rotule et l'axe ne correspondait pas, il avait parfois un dcalage,
- les recouvrements n'taient pas les mmes partout,
- la reconstruction pour obtenir une image 2D "plane" tait problmatique.
Au dbut on tait parti sur une projection un peu spciale dite "strographique" et on obtenait une image comparable  un ventail. Le problme est que l'on perdait la notion des distances et des formes. 
On a trouv une solution pour laquelle on matrisait les dformations et on minimisait les dcalages: on modlise l'intrieur de l'habitacle par une sphre et l'on considre les photographies comme un ensemble de plan tangents  la sphre au point dfini par l'axe optique (azimuth,lvation). C'est une solution  notre problme particulier mais a marche plutt bien.
Ensuite on projte sur la sphre (on normalise l'ensemble des vecteurs qui pointent vers les pixels des plans tangents), on enlve les recouvrements et on reconstruit (en fait on rend la sphre plane comme on le ferait avec une peau d'orange).
La reconstruction donne une image 2D continue (il n'y a pas d'effets de pixels manquants pour des fortes lvations) car on retroprojte les pixels de la sphre sur un morceau de cne qui s'adapte  la sphre pour les diffrentes valeurs d'lvation. Ensuite on assemble ces morceaux pour obtenir l'image finale (on fait une reconstruction par lignes). 
Je sais pas si j'ai t clair c'est pas vident  expliquer car c'tait une solution particulire, elle devait tre rapide en terme de temps de calcul et on devait matriser les dformations. Si vous voulez plus de renseignements, contactez moi sur mon adresse MSN. Je reste dispo sur le forum sinon.

----------


## ol9245

Bjr,

j'ai lu un peu vite mais j'ai l'impression d'avois compris l'essentiel.
Tu as donc des photographes pingres et paresseux qui se reposent sur des informaticiens plus ou moins complices pour faire  leur palce ce qu'ils ne voulaient pas faire eux-mme. dja l, t'as pas un bon point  :;):  . la prochaine fois, il faut tre plus exigent sur la photo.

Bref, tu as quand mme russi  reconstruire un modle sphrique de ton envcironnement. Tu projettes  la demande ce modle sur un paln pour l'afficher. Ca me semble bien comme dmarche.

finalement, le terme '3D' est un peu abusif dans le sens ou tu ne propose pas une reconstitution tridimentionelle de ton environnement. Seulement un point de vue "360" depuis l'emplacement intial de ta camra.

D'une manire gnrale, ton problme est (me semble-t-il) entirement codifi  l'heure qu'il est. vistite 3D de muses (dont le CD du muse d'orsay qui date de plusieurs annes maintenant), du chteau de versailles (pas rcent non plus), pratiquement toutes les applis de visu 3D. bref, c'est boucl. tu n'as pas trouv une solution toute prte  ton problme ?

OL

----------


## Ivory69

Ben pour tout avouer j'ai pas eu le temps de faire une biblio, je suis en stage de fin d'tude et c'est un sujet supplmentaire dont le dveloppement devait durer deux semaines (impratifs de la socit obligent) ::aie::  . Du coup j'ai lu deux trois trucs vitef, mais bon j'ai pas trouv de solution rellement adapt  notre problme particulier. Il fallait que ce soit gratuit (c'est--dire pas photoshop par exemple) et que l'on puisse savoir et retrouver les coordonnes relles de chaque pixel dans l'espace.
C'est vrai que le terme 3D est un peu abusif  ::roll::  mais bon la modlisation que l'on traduit mathmatiquement s'inscrit dans un cadre tridimensionnel.
Bref si tu veux je peux t'envoyer un zip avec une srie de photos et le panorama que j'obtiens. 
Je suis d'accord avec toi, je pense que des mecs ont dj rflchi l dessus mais bon, il fallait absolument que j'ai du concret alors j'ai pris le taureau par les cornes  ::king::  
A + ol

----------


## hatem_lad

merci toto13
c'est gentil! je veux vous demander si vous avez des sites ou des document qui pouvent m'aider?
merci tchao

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Plus prcisment, quelqu'un aurait une solution pour un bon recalage entre deux images qui se "recoupent" a une extrmit ??


En fait ton principal problme pour le recollement, c'est d'identifier les points qui se ressemblent le plus sur les deux images, puis ensuite via des dplacements, rotations et ventuellement dformations, tu peux coller tes images.

Pour ce qui est de la recherche des points similaires, la mthode sift devrait tre une bonne ide (attention, je suis pas sur que l'algorithme soit libre, il y a peut tre un copyright).

http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~lowe/keypoints/

----------


## Ivory69

Merci PRomu@ld, ce topic est vraiment pas mal, dommage que je l'ai pas vu avant a m'a l'air tout  fait intressant. Un bmol quand mme c'est que une fois que tu as tes deux images recolles par ta mthode, il y a aucun moyen de retrouver les coordones d'un certain pixel. En clair cette mthode utilise des transformations "complexes" qui dforment l'image et donc au final on a un joli rendu mais on ne conserve pas les distances. Ceci dit avec ma mthode c'est le cas aussi mais on peut retrouver l'image originale  partir du panorama que l'on a calcul: la transformation inverse est connue.
Merci en tout cas, ta mthode me servira dans l'avenir, ce genre de problme de reconstruction est assez rgulier.

----------


## soachi

Bonjour  tous,
Je voudrais reconstruire des models 3d (qui peuvent tres lus  partir d'un software 3d, Pro-E etc), je dispose de plusieurs photos, du mme objet, prises dans diffrents angles. J'ai des jpg pris par une camra numrique.
Serait-ce possible de trouver du code, Matlab, C++ or whatever qui transforme mes images et qui me donne un model 3d exploitable? (Calculer des lments comme le nombre de sommets, le centre de gravit etc.).
Merci d'avance.  ::king::

----------


## Ivory69

Bonjour,

Si c'est des clichs pris d'une camra "fixe" place sur une rotule je peux t'aider. 
Est-ce que tu peux prciser la modlisation de ton ensemble de prises de vues ?

J'ai fait un projet apparement similaire au tien, mon systme de prise de vue tait fix sur une rotule et je devais reconstruire un panorama 360; autrement dit je devais passer d'une centaine d'image  une seule. Je passait par un modle 3D...

Peux tu m'en dire plus sur ton projet ?

----------


## grob1212

Pour ceux que ca intresse, un logiciel de tracking de camra (et accessoirement qui permet d'obtenir des points 3D  partir de vidos 2D). J'ai trouv beaucoup d'articles intressants sur la reconstruction 3D en faisant des recherches autour de Voodoo Tracker.

http://www.digilab.uni-hannover.de/docs/manual.html.

----------


## Ivory69

Pour Grob1212:
Oui en effet a semble tre un dbut de solution pour soachi. Tu as mieux cern le problme que moi.

Pour Soachi:
En fait en relisant ton problme, je ne pense pas que mon projet soit similaire au tien. Ta modlisation 3D est le rsultat auquel tu veut arriver tandis que moi la modlisation 3D tait fixe et servait juste de "point de passage".
Ceci dit pour des trucs/astuces en traitement d'image je peut toujours t'tre utile.

Bon WE
Ivory

----------


## paradize3

> En fait ton principal problme pour le recollement, c'est d'identifier les points qui se ressemblent le plus sur les deux images, puis ensuite via des dplacements, rotations et ventuellement dformations, tu peux coller tes images.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la recherche des points similaires, la mthode sift devrait tre une bonne ide (attention, je suis pas sur que l'algorithme soit libre, il y a peut tre un copyright).
> 
> http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~lowe/keypoints/


Pour info, SIFT est couvert par une patente (US). Il existe des remplacement plus ou moins efficaces, par exemple (http://www.vision.ee.ethz.ch/~surf/). 

Une fois un certain nombre de correspondances trouvees, tu pourras recuperer toutes les informations/contraintes liees a la geometrie projective (par exemple les matrices des cameras, etc.) (mot clefs: fundamental matrix, trifocal tensor, multi-focal tensor, mulitple view geometry). La reference dans ce domaine est le livre de Hartley et Zisserman: Multiple View Geometry in computer vision. Comme mentionne il y a aussi l'approche photogrammetrique classique. 
Pour ce qui est de l'etape suivante ("recollage") je laisse la parole a d'autres! 

Salutations,

Gregoire

----------


## soachi

Alors j'explique et merci pour les rponses  ::): :
Il s'agit d'un travail fait sur des blocs en mousse, des .tudiants on modlis des formes quelconques, nous n'avons plus les modeles 3D.
Mais des photos on taient prise avec des angles de 45 degres a chaque fois.
J'ai besoin de crer des modeles 3D que je pourrait ensuite ouvrire sur un logiciel comme Pro-E ou CATIA, ou solide works.
Donc le modele 3D est ncessaire. (dsol je ne suis pas revenu sur ce site car je pensait que je receverais un e-mail si j'avais des rponses).
Merci.

----------


## paradize3

Bonjour,

Ton problme s'appelle "3d reconstruction", et c'est un des problme au quel s'interresse la communaut de vision par ordinateur. 

Dans ce contexte je proposerais la mthode suivante (pour deux images de la meme scene). Tout en sachant qu'il y aura une ambiguit "projective" (mais c'est le pire qui puisse arriver..). 

- Premirement il te faut tablir des correspondances entre les deux images. Au minimum 7 ou 8 pourvu qu'ils ne soient pas dans une configuration "critiques". 
- Ceci te permettera de calculer la matrice fondamentale F (fundamental matrix). cette matrice "englobe" les contraintes projectives entre les deux images (par exemple un point sur l'image 1 ne peut se trouver que sur une certaine ligne bien dfinie de la seconde: x2'*F*x1 = 0)
- F te permettera de dduire les matrices de camra P1 et P2 ( l'ambiguit mentionne). 
- Ayant P1 et P2, et une correspondance x1<->x2, tu peux obtenir le point 3d ayant gnr x1 et x2 par "triangulation". 


ceci dit, si certains paramtres de la camra sont connu, tu pourras liminer certaines ambiguits (calibration -> reconstruction euclidienne). 

Voil quelques pistes et mots cls. 

Bonne chance,

Grg

[EDIT]

pour complter mon post tu peux aller faire un tour du cot de ces fonctions matlab: http://www.csse.uwa.edu.au/~pk/research/matlabfns/

qui devraient t'aider au moins pour la partie de calcul de matrice fondamentale, camras. etc.

un des soucis que tu auras c'est qu'il te faudra un "matching" denses. donc probablement il te faudra:
- trouver un certain nombre de matches (SIFT ou SURF par exemple, dispo sur le web quelque part). 
- estimer F avec les fonctions matlab mentionnes (ou procder de meme avec un tenseur multifocal si tu utilises plus de deux vues, il y a certains avantages). 
- tu pourras eliminer un certain nombre de "faux matches"
- faire un matching "guid" maintenant que tu as F
- le but est maintenant d'obtenir un matching suffisamment dense
- triangulation => points 3d avec ambiguit
- rsoudre la calibration => reconstruction euclidienne


Bonne chance  ::):

----------


## raph04

> Salut ol9245 !
> 
> Tu as mis le doigt exactement sur le problme qui tait pos, la seule difference est que la rotule n'est pas exactement concordante avec l'axe optique. 
> J'avais un panel de plus ou moins 130 clichs pris  des angles d'axe optique (azimuth, elevation) bien dfinis. Les noms des clichs prcisent ces coordonnes par exemple A122_E-15.jpg . Les zones de recouvrement des diffrents clichs varient en fonction de l'lvation, car leur zone d'influence sur une sphre est comparable au schma en pice jointe (une sorte de diagramme de Varono sur une sphre). 
> On avait plusieurs problmes:
> - comme la rotule et l'axe ne correspondait pas, il avait parfois un dcalage,
> - les recouvrements n'taient pas les mmes partout,
> - la reconstruction pour obtenir une image 2D "plane" tait problmatique.
> Au dbut on tait parti sur une projection un peu spciale dite "strographique" et on obtenait une image comparable  un ventail. Le problme est que l'on perdait la notion des distances et des formes. 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai lu ce post et regard un peu les sites proposs, mais je ne pense pas avoir trouv ce que je cherche. Cependant a recoupe assez ce que Ivory69 dit dans le post que je cite ci-dessus. En effet, je cherche modliser un endroit en vision 360 (abstisses ET ordonnes)  partir de photos prise en 2D. En gros c'est exactement ce qu'a fait Google en crant Street View, ils prennent plusieurs photo et recre une vision  360 d'un endroit.

Je cherche donc la mthodologie (l'algorithme, analyse descendante, piste enfin nimporte quoi plzzz  ::roll:: ) qui permet de calculer et appliquer la dformation aux images (je connatrai les angles de prise de vue) pour crer une grande image que l'on pourra parcourir en glissant la souris ou avec les flches (cela sera facile si jai crer une image 2D rectangulaire, dformer de tel sorte quon est limpression de voir  360). Ou si je me trompe dans la faon de penser nhsitez pas  me proposer une meilleur solution.  :;): 
Il ne me semble pas avoir vu ce genre d'algorithme sur le post (sauf erreur de ma part  ::?: ) et j'ai normment de mal  le trouver sur le net.

Davance merci  :;): 
Raph

----------


## Ivory69

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu ce post et regard un peu les sites proposs, mais je ne pense pas avoir trouv ce que je cherche. Cependant a recoupe assez ce que Ivory69 dit dans le post que je cite ci-dessus. En effet, je cherche modliser un endroit en vision 360 (abstisses ET ordonnes)  partir de photos prise en 2D. En gros c'est exactement ce qu'a fait Google en crant Street View, ils prennent plusieurs photo et recre une vision  360 d'un endroit.
> 
> Je cherche donc la mthodologie (l'algorithme, analyse descendante, piste enfin nimporte quoi plzzz ) qui permet de calculer et appliquer la dformation aux images (je connatrai les angles de prise de vue) pour crer une grande image que l'on pourra parcourir en glissant la souris ou avec les flches (cela sera facile si jai crer une image 2D rectangulaire, dformer de tel sorte quon est limpression de voir  360). Ou si je me trompe dans la faon de penser nhsitez pas  me proposer une meilleur solution. 
> Il ne me semble pas avoir vu ce genre d'algorithme sur le post (sauf erreur de ma part ) et j'ai normment de mal  le trouver sur le net.
> 
> Davance merci 
> Raph


Salut Raph,

Pour que ma mthode marche bien, il faut dj limiter les lvations  +-70, sinon les dformations sont trop importantes et le nombres de pixels qui portent l'information trop peu nombreux pour assurer une reconstruction.
Comme je l'expliquait dasn mon prcdent post, notre mthode tait de projeter toutes les imges sur une sphre virtuelle 3D. Si on devait illustrer a, tu prends un ballon de foot et toutes tes photos prises selon diffrents angles (attention il faut videmment que tu aies un minimum de recouvrement entre les clichs) et tu les "plaques" contre le ballon, tu coupes ce qui dpasse. Mathmatiquement dj tu vois en gros ce que a donne ? Il ya plusieurs mthodes pour faire cela, le plus important est de bien prendre en compte l'angle d'ouverture horizontal et vertical de ton appareil -> c'est ce qui te permet de dterminer  quelle position tel pixel de la photo va se retrouver sur la sphre.
Jusque l c'est OK ?  ::aie:: 
Bon l tu te retrouve mathmatiquement avec des matrices (selon ta mthode le nombre varie). En gros tu as un nuage de points qui forment une sphre et des valeurs pour chacun (la valeur RGB -> couleur). L se trouve l'astuce pour arriver  qqchose de 2D. On avait opt pour deux solutions de projection -> une projection cylindrique pour les faibles lvations et une conique pour les lvations suprieures. Cette combinaison permet d'avoir un algorithme assez rapide, la reconstruction est la partie qui demande le plus de calculs. 
Bon, projection cylindrique je pense que tu vois ce que je veux dire, pour les faibles lvations (<10) on projette les pixels de la sphre sur un cylindre qui entoure la sphre. On obtiens une partie de l'image finale (les pixels de l'image seraient des petits carrs sur le cylindre). La mthode pour la projection conique est lgrement diffrente mais c'est le mme principe: les pixels de ton image finale sont des petits trapzes sur ton cone et le cne de projection est diffrent pour chaque lvation (15, 25 35 .... jusqu' 55 ou 60 a dpend ce que tu veux). 
Je vais m'arrter l pour le moment, dj si tu vois le principe tu as fait le principal. Pour info j'avais dvelopp a en Matlab, le code a t ensuite traduit en C et a donnait de trs bons rsultats, par contre le calcul en matlab est long (normal).
N'hsite pas  me recontacter pour toute question je pense avoir t assez clair mais en mme temps c'est pas vident d'expliquer le principe de calcul.
Le net ne t'aidera pas vraiment, je peux t'aider  implmenter un algorithme qui reprend mon principe.
Par contre il faut absolument que tu connaisse les angles de prise de vue de tes clichs et l'angle d'ouverture de ton appareil de mesure... si tu n'as pas a, tu n'as qu'une seule solution -> photoshop ou tout autre logiciel dans lequel seul l'oeil entre en jeu  :;): 

PS: ne t'inquite pas, si tu modlise correctement le problme le code coule tout seul ou presque

----------


## Ivory69

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai lu ce post et regard un peu les sites proposs, mais je ne pense pas avoir trouv ce que je cherche. Cependant a recoupe assez ce que Ivory69 dit dans le post que je cite ci-dessus. En effet, je cherche modliser un endroit en vision 360 (abstisses ET ordonnes)  partir de photos prise en 2D. En gros c'est exactement ce qu'a fait Google en crant Street View, ils prennent plusieurs photo et recre une vision  360 d'un endroit.
> 
> Je cherche donc la mthodologie (l'algorithme, analyse descendante, piste enfin nimporte quoi plzzz ) qui permet de calculer et appliquer la dformation aux images (je connatrai les angles de prise de vue) pour crer une grande image que l'on pourra parcourir en glissant la souris ou avec les flches (cela sera facile si jai crer une image 2D rectangulaire, dformer de tel sorte quon est limpression de voir  360). Ou si je me trompe dans la faon de penser nhsitez pas  me proposer une meilleur solution. 
> Il ne me semble pas avoir vu ce genre d'algorithme sur le post (sauf erreur de ma part ) et j'ai normment de mal  le trouver sur le net.
> 
> Davance merci 
> Raph


J'tais en train de me dire que si ton but est de parcourir ton image avec la souris, le mieux est peut tre de rester  l'tape 1. Une fois que tu as ton image projete sur ta sphre, tu peux toujours te balader en ayant l'impression que c'est du 2D en te plaant au centre de la sphre... Par contre pour le rendu il te faudra sans doute y ajouter un traitement...
Je sais pas ce que tu en penses

----------


## raph04

Je ne suis pas sr de comprendre ce que tu veux dire.
Parce que mon problme c'est que les photos que j'aurais, et bien en fait j'aimerai en faire une seule grande image que je n'ai plus qu parcourir avec la souris donc. On aurait donc l'impression d'tre au centre de la sphre en effet.
Mais mon problme c'est de crer cette grande image  partir des autres photos. En effet les photos prises sur un plan horizontal par rapport  l'appareil ne seront pas dformes, mais celles aux ples devront tre tir, comme sur une Map monde. Et c'est le calcule de cet tirement que je souhaite calculer et dont je cherche l'algorithme.
Si chaque rectangle est une photo,  la base jai :


```

```

Et aprs j'ai a :


```

```

On voit que les images en haut et en bas ont t tir pour tout mettre sur un rectangle. Et je cherche l'algo pour tirer et positionner mes images. Et y a t'il un manire particulire pour prendre les photos ?
Ou alors comme je le disais je me plante compltement dans la faon de faire et c'est pas a qu'il faut faire.

----------


## Ivory69

Effectivement c'est un peu compliqu  expliquer sans illustrations. Je n'en ai pas sous la main l, mais si j'ai le temps ce soir je t'enverrai un exemple avec 4 photos (d'ailleurs je croyais en avoir mis sur le forum). Bref.
Je comprends bien ce que tu veux dire, c'est globalement le mme problme que l'on avait. Aprs comme je te disais a dpend de ce que tu veux faire.
A ce que je comprends tu souhaite seulement faire un recalage d'image, en clair passer d'une image "ovale"  une image rectangulaire...

1a/ Dans ce cas et si ton appareil de prise de vue n'a pas chang de position (son centre je veux dire) tu peux avoir de trs bons rsultats mais tu vas obligatoirement perdre quelques pixels -> le rsultat ne pourra pas avoir la somme des pixels de tes photos sans recouvrements. 

1b/ Si ton appareil a chang de position c'est pas la peine tu ne pourras rien faire par l'algorithme, enfin si tout est possible mais a sera une machine  gaz

2a/ Si 1a est OK il ne te manque plus qu' connaitre l'angle d'ouverture de ton appareil (horizontal et vertical) et c'est ok on va y arriver sans problme. Si tu ne connais pas cet angle a va tre plus dur... mais on peut le dterminer si tu as 4 photos avec recouvrements...

----------


## Ivory69

PS: le calcul des "dformations" ncessite au minimum de connatre l'angle de chaque prise de vue et l'angle d'ouverture de ton appareil...
Si tu n'as pas a a peut quand mme se faire, mais il faut chercher  la main par tatonnement une valeur approche pour chaque angle...
Tu vois ? Ce que je veux dire c'est que si tu as juste une serie de clichs sans autre infos.... un algorithme ne te servira  rien

----------


## raph04

> Je cherche donc la mthodologie (l'algorithme, analyse descendante, piste enfin nimporte quoi plzzz ) qui permet de calculer et appliquer la dformation aux images *(je connatrai les angles de prise de vue)* pour crer une grande image que l'on pourra parcourir en glissant la souris ou avec les flches (cela sera facile si jai crer une image 2D rectangulaire, dformer de tel sorte quon est limpression de voir  360). Ou si je me trompe dans la faon de penser nhsitez pas  me proposer une meilleur solution.


Oui oui je les aurais tous  :;): 
Sais-tu si un tel algo existe ? Si oui quel est son nom ou au moins un site qui l'explique  :;):

----------


## outman62

j'avais fait un programme de reconstruction 3D  partir de projections 2D  (il te faut au minimun deux angles de camras) sous Matlab. Si a t'intresse, envoi-moi un mail pour que je fouille dans mes vieux programmes...Si je m'y retrouve dans mon foutoir ::ccool::

----------

